# Haunted house in a box demo-



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok folks- got my new toy and of course I had to hook it up and try it out- heres the halloween version- short piece- not the whole song:
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r185/halloweengoddessrn/?action=view&current=hauntedhouseinabox.flv
Yes- I love it!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

heres the christmas version:
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r185/halloweengoddessrn/?action=view&current=Hauntedhouseinabox-christmas.flv


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are really great, I wish I had one of those setups. How was it triggered, did you get the motion sensor option and did it come with any strobe ights?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I did not buy the optional accessories package. I have my own strobes, floods, black lights and speaker set up that are better than what comes in the package. Right now it is not riggered and set to run continuosly. After the training- I want to tweak the program and have it run ever 15 mintues or so.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's pretty cool set up ... can't wait to see how you set it up


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok- hubby and I just got home from a 2 day training on how to program your own ligth shows using animation director It was AWESOME! If your looking into purchasing any products from Animated Lighting- I strongly suggest you attend the training. Being able to upload a pic of your house and place the lights on it and then run the program to the music to see how it will look - is incredible!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great! Also looks like a lot of work. How easy is it to program?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Its looks easy to hubby to program, but he has a degree in computers. I mostly watched and it seemed of moderate difficulty to me- the training was a big help plus Drew who taught the class gave lots of tips and easier ways of doing things. Of course- you can always pay $25 per song adn have them send ya a SD card already programmed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For the training, ya'd have ta go in person, yes? That seems a long way for someone in IL to travel.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

They hold them at differnt times in different states- you need to call adn talk with Pual or Leigh to find out when they are close to you.


----------

